# KA: Wenn ich den erwisch' : -Kinderanhänger geklaut!



## ThorstenS (21. Januar 2004)

Hi ihr KA`ler,

mir hat irgend so ein XXXXX am 15.1. in KA-Rüppurr meinen Eigenbau-Alu-Kinderanhänger mitsamt Esso-MTB (ätzgrün, lacht nicht !) geklaut ...  

Wenn ich den erwische ... ich muss mir schon 5 Tage das Geheul meiner Tochter anhören !!!

Glaub' zwar nicht, dass das Ding hier noch wo 'rumfährt, aber man weiss ja nie. 

Wenn einer schon so'n  Unikat klaut - zeugt nicht von Intelligenz !

Falls einer das Ding sieht, Fahrer totschlagen (o.ä., überlass' ich Euch !) und Bescheid sagen ...

Viele Grüsse und eine klaufreie Woche

ThorstenS

P.S. Hab' ne Grafik angehängt. Hoffe die Bilder kommen auch ... (nixblick)


----------



## liebesspieler (21. Januar 2004)

unglaublich was die leute alles klauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (21. Januar 2004)

Stark !

Tut mir leid dass er weg ist, Arschnöcher echt


----------



## Wooly (21. Januar 2004)

Luca faß !!!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (22. Januar 2004)

... und als "Ab-Morgen-Neu-Rüppurrer-bzw.-Dammerstocker" werde ich gleich eine Großfahndung einleiten. Wusste garnicht, dass ich in so eine üble Gegend ziehe!

Gruß
Schwarzspecht


----------



## ThorstenS (22. Januar 2004)

@fez : Ja, das Ding war klasse ! Nachdem ich allerdings den Preis für's Rohmaterial und die Bestechungsgelder für die mechanische Fertigung gerechnet habe, hätte ich wahrscheinlich einen neuen Cannondale-Anhänger dafür kaufen können. Den hät' wahrscheinlich niemand geklaut (ätz ...)

Macht's gut

Thorsten


----------



## ThorstenS (22. Januar 2004)

@Schwarzspecht: Congrats zum Neu-Dammerstocker. Dann wohnen wir ja nicht weit auseinender. Schätzungsweise ein paar hundert Meter.
Rüppurr ist klasse, aber Sodbrenner gibt's überall ...

Grüsse

Thorsten


----------



## Freerider1987 (22. Januar 2004)

Ich denke mal das waren Polen oder so


Denn das Fahren um diese zeit wenn der Sperrmüll ist herum und sammeln sich so nen Kake zusammen die sie dann in Polen verkaufen

Kann sein das Sie dann deins auch mitgenommen haben.


Mir würde ja auch mein Scott geklaut und bis jetzt Hab ich es nicht wieder


----------



## Schwarzspecht (22. Januar 2004)

Freerider1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal das waren Polen oder so



Mein Opa war aus Polen - hat meines Wissens nie was geklaut, auch keine Fahrradanhänger!


----------



## nils (22. Januar 2004)

Freerider1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal das waren Polen oder so



Au man, was ein Schwachsinn... ein hoch auf die primitiven Vorurteile! 

Das darfst du dir aufschreiben und auswendig lernen:
*A****löcher gibt es von ALLEN Nationalitäten und Gruppierungen!*

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Freerider1987 (22. Januar 2004)

Ja aber wundert euch das nicht??

Heut z.b. war ich mit meinem Freund biken und hatten in KA-Durlach wo wir wohnen einen bekannten von mir denn ich gut aus meinem Verein kenne auf dämm Sperrmull gesehen und so miteinander geredet. Als plötzlich ein Pole kam und gefragt hat ob das Rad Speermüll ist


Zitiere. Fahrrad Sperrmüll!

Stand halt an einer Mauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (22. Januar 2004)

Freerider1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Heut z.b. war ich mit meinem Freund nd hatten in KA-Durlach wo wir wohnen einen bekannten von mir denn ich gut aus meinem Verein kenne auf dämm Sperrmull gesehen und so miteinander geredet. Als plötzlich ein Pole kam und gefragt hat ob das Rad Speermüll ist




 Häh?


----------



## Helius-FR (22. Januar 2004)

Freerider1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal das waren Polen oder so
> ....




Typen gibt´s     :kotz:


----------



## Thunderbird (22. Januar 2004)

Freerider1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja aber wundert euch das nicht??
> Heut z.b. war ich mit meinem Freund biken und hatten in KA-Durlach wo wir wohnen einen *b*ekannten von mir *denn* ich gut aus meinem Verein kenne auf *dämm * Sperrmull gesehen und so miteinander geredet. Als plötzlich ein Pole kam und gefragt hat ob das Rad *Speermüll * ist Zitiere. Fahrrad Sperrmüll!
> Stand halt an einer Mauer



Na dein Rad wird halt auch schrottig aussehen. Ist sicher nicht in Teutschland
hergestellt, oder? So ausländischer Mist kann ja nur Schrott sein. Der Pole war
sicher ein Fachmann. 

 

Thb


----------



## nils (22. Januar 2004)

> Zuletzt bearbeitet von Freerider1987, Heute um 20:02.



Beiträge eine halbe Stunde nach der Erstellung noch zu editieren ist die eine Sache. Dann aber noch 90% der Schreib- und Satzbaufehler drin zu lassen eine andere 

@Freerider1987:
Sag mal liest du dein Geschreibsel eingentlich einmal durch, bevor du es in dieses Forum schiebst? Abgesehen von dem wahrscheinlich äußerst fragwürdigen Inhalt, sollte es wenigstens halbwegs lesbar sein...

Immernoch gute Besserung...


----------



## Wooly (23. Januar 2004)

@Freerider

es ist einfach schwierig, deinen Argumentationsketten zu folgen und die syntaktischen Überlegungen in deine Schreibweise mit deinen reellen Meinungsbildern in Übereinstimmung zu bringen bzw. zu reflektieren, und deshalb schlage ich vor ....

... halt einfach die Fresse, sonst fehlst du irgendwann ...


----------



## Freerider1987 (23. Januar 2004)

tja dafür schreib ich nicht teutschland    


Und ihr habt doch gemeint ich soll die kake mal mitword schreiben und die rechtschreibung drüber gehen lassen da habt ihr nun denn mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (23. Januar 2004)

Freerider1987 schrieb:
			
		

> tja dafür schreib ich nicht teutschland
> Und ihr habt doch gemeint ich soll die *kake* mal mitword schreiben und die *r*echtschreibung drüber gehen lassen da habt ihr nun denn *m*ist



@ freerider: "Teutschland" - Auch du meine Güte, da habe ich mich aber vertippt.   
Ja ja, wer andern eine Grube gräbt... Danke, dass du mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast!   

Thb


----------



## bluesky (23. Januar 2004)

@ Freerider

scheiss argumentation ... aber du findest es sicher witzig im kompletten europäischen ausland als nazi, bloody german, rechte sau, scheiss deutscher und judenhasser bezeichnet zu werden ...

fahr mal nach england ... setz dich irgendwo hin und unterhalt dich mit deinem gegenüber auf deutsch ... plötzlich läuft wer an dir vorbei und du hörst nur "you f...ing bloody german"

das ist nicht angenehm


@ Marcus Thiel

prima ...*beifallsstürme* ... die 50 flocken für den rhetorikkurs auf der VHS waren sehr gut angelegt


----------



## Freerider1987 (23. Januar 2004)

Nach England bestimmt nicht aber nach Canada.

Tja Pech hitler war ja auch ein Jude angeblich!


----------



## ThorstenS (23. Januar 2004)

*Buddies, you're about lightyears off topic !!!*


----------



## Wooly (24. Januar 2004)

ThorstenS schrieb:
			
		

> *Buddies, you're about lightyears off topic !!!*



we know but we have to kick ass ...


----------



## Freerider1987 (24. Januar 2004)

Die ganz schlauen oder was


Follow the path of the stampeders along the legendary gold rush route over the Chilkoot Pass and down the Yukon River to the Klondike goldfields. This comprehensive guide is every modern-day adventurer's essential aide to planning and travelling the historic 924-kilometre route from Dyea, Alaska to Dawson City, Yukon.

Photos, sketches and 52 maps accompany route descriptions and essential information about trip preparation, access and supplies. Safety and comfort for travellers of all ages is emphasized throughout. Other sections feature the natural environment, aboriginal and gold rush histories, and the wildlife of this vast northern wilderness.


----------



## liebesspieler (24. Januar 2004)

Um gottes willen, hör dich bitte auf dir unaufhörlich selber ins gesicht zu schlagen - das hält ja der stärkste mann nicht aus!


----------



## Freerider1987 (24. Januar 2004)

hör dich bitte auf


----------



## Waldgeist (24. Januar 2004)

Das Gelaber kann man bald nicht mehr lesen, schade um die Zeit. Am Besten wäre es, die Beiträge dieses "Herrn" zu igniorieren, denn ändern kann man ihn wohl kaum.

Mein Rat dazu, zurück zum eigentlichen Thema!!!!


----------



## crossie (24. Januar 2004)

hier gehts ja ab  


freut mich. 


naja, wie gesagt, S C H U L E soll bei manchen helfen defizite aufzubessern.

bei _manchen_ bezweifel ich das allerdings.

@freerider, ich habs schonmal irgendwo geschrieben. DEINE RECHTSCHREIBUNG SUCKT GEWALTIG. lern dich mal korrekt auszudrücken. ein, zwei tippfehler pro post akzeptier ich ja, aber wenn dann in EINEM SATZ so ein zwei wörter sind, die RICHTIG geschrieben sind, und der rest nicht, dann weiss ich ja nicht....



PISA ROCKT! 

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1987 (24. Januar 2004)

Dann setz doch bitte mal deine brille auf oder Wasch sie.

Du weist doch nicht mal wie eine Schule von außen geschweige von innen aussieht.


----------



## Trailrider79 (24. Januar 2004)

Freerider1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann setz doch bitte mal deine brille auf oder Wasch sie.
> 
> Du weist doch nicht mal wie eine Schule von außen geschweige von innen aussieht.



oooouuuuuuu, 
ich traue meinen augen nicht. ein post in dem mal fast alles richtig geschrieben is. jetzt will er es uns aber beweisen
 
dann mußt du nur noch lernen, daß nomen groß geschrieben werden (Brille, nicht brille ) und verben klein geschrieben werden (wasch' und nicht Wasch). desweiteren stimmt dein zweiter satz inhaltsmäßig auch net. es heißt "geschweige denn" und net "geschweige"

also wenn du minderjähriger, ausländerfeindlicher und hochintelligenter (ACHTUNG IRONIE!!!) Besserwisser nur hier bist um deinen geistigen dünnschiss abzuladen, dann tu' uns doch allen einen gefallen und zerleg dich beim nächsten mal an den 7 hills so richtig, daß wir mal ne pause von dir bekommen. 
oder noch besser, lösch' doch einfach deinen account hier und laß uns hier bitte bitte in ruhe mit deinem geprolle, deinen absolut unqualifizierten bemerkungen und deinem asozialen verhalten!

hast du eigentlich schonmal ernsthaft drüber nachgedacht, was du mit deinem verhalten hier erreichst? ich glaube es wird dich keiner informieren, wenn man irgendwo hinfährt. und wenn du dann doch dabei sein solltest, wird man dir DEUTLICH zu verstehen geben, daß du UNERWÜNSCHT bist!
also ich glaube du hast es dir hier mit wirklich jedem verschissen, insofern ist deine weitere anwesenheit wirklich nicht mehr von nöten. erlöse dich doch bitte selbst und geh' einfach. geh' mit gott, aber geh'!!!


----------



## Freerider1987 (24. Januar 2004)

Tja hastet halt Pech gehabt.

Mich hats schon 7Hilss naggedonnert und Hab mein Schlüsselbein, eine rippe, eine Platzwunde, Kieferholeneinbruch und eine Zyste im Kopf dabei habe die festgestellt das mein Kleinhirn kleiner ist als normal.

Hatte verdammt Glück das ich nicht was an meiner Wirbelsäule hatte sonst wäre ich nun vielleicht für mein Ganzes Leben gelähmt

Überleg mir das mit Biken vielleicht aufzuhören oder statt DH, Freeride, Dirt lieber Cross Contra oder Touren zu Biken was mich aber nicht besonderst reißt.


Nun kommst du was denkste wenn du dann gelähmt bist für dein Leben lang und ziehst zu wie Kinder draußen rumspielen und du es auch möchtest, OK dann halt keine Kinder weil ich weiß das da gleich was dummes kommt dann deine Freunde oder du mal Kinder hast und du siehst wie sie draußen aufwachsen und andere Väter mit ihren Kindern was übernehmen und du nur in so nem Scheiß Rollstuhl hockst und nichts machen kannst.



Dann viel Spaß


Lasst euch das mal durch denn Kopf gehen


----------



## Trailrider79 (24. Januar 2004)

juhuuuu,

du bist wieder zu deiner alten weisheit zurückgekommen     

ich hatte schon den verdacht, du wolltest uns alle hier richtig verar*schen  

aber du hast ja zu gewohnter stärke in rechtschreibung, zeichensetzung und inhaltlichem zusammenhang zurückgefunden.

 

du bist also downhiller/freerider, hab ich das richtig verstanden? welchen downhill bist du bis jetzt so gefahren? den turmberg-downhill?   und welche dirts hast du schon gerockt? 
also bevor ich hier den mund soweit aufmache wie du, würd ich erstmal rausgehen und fahren lernen, anstatt sich hier als downhiller/freerider/dirter auszugeben! 

und jetzt mal was zu deinen gedanken von wegen rollstuhl.
ich glaube du bist da mal wieder voll ins fettnäpfchen getreten, aber so richtig dicke rein  
daß du ausgerechnet mich das fragst, ist echt sowas von luschdig (achtung, gewollter rechtschreibefehler, stichwort UMGANGSSPRACHE), könnt' mich grad wegschmeißen vor lachen   

willst du eigentlich mitleid, indem du uns hier so oft wie möglich deine verletzung mitteilst?
desweiteren interessiert mich, was denn cross contra ist? 

ach ja, sorry fürs offtopic, aber es is einfach zu geil


----------



## Freerider1987 (24. Januar 2004)

Wieso denn Anlegen hast du was gegen meinen Fahrstiel???

BMX-Bahn weis nicht ob dir das was sagt.
7Hills
Turmberg
Dann halt so in Durlach Geigersberg mal bischen rumjumpen was man so findet

Weiß aber nicht was das mit der Sache zu tun hat.



Denk doch mal an deine Zukunft:

Bestes Beispiel ist doch die rauer oder!!

Hatten angefangen zu rauchen weil es qool mal war so in der Qulike und hatten behauptet es sei nicht schlimm und heute frag sie mal. Die meinen Fang ja nicht an.


----------



## liebesspieler (24. Januar 2004)

alter, hör endlich auf. fast jeder hier hat sich schonmal was gebrochen, der eine ernster, der andere weniger. also versuch nicht weiter auf die tränendrüse zu drücken, mit deinen brüchen kannste hier echt nicht prahlen, so derbe sind die nicht. und mach dich doch nicht weiter lächerlich bitte, du kannst nicht biken - ich darf das behaupten, ich kanns auch nicht wirklich gut. geh raus. geh üben. und komm in paar monaten wieder zurück mit ein bisschen skill und ein deutliches bisschen mehr manieren und gutem verhalten.

p.s.: dein 2. posting rafft niemand - was willst du uns sagen?


----------



## Trailrider79 (24. Januar 2004)

Freerider1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso denn Anlegen hast du was gegen meinen Fahrstiel???
> 
> BMX-Bahn weis nicht ob dir das was sagt.
> 7Hills
> ...




nee, gegen deinen fahrstil hab ich nix, keine sorge. hab ihn ja persönlich noch net mitbekommen dürfen, bin aber auch ganz froh drum. ich würd hier aber an deiner stelle net so große töne spucken, wenn ich noch nie nen richtigen downhill (bad wildbad) gefahren bin.
das sollte eigentlich eher eine anregende wirkung auf dein hirn werden, sich hier net so aufzuführen, als ob man von allem ne ahnung hätte. aber scheinbar hast du den wink mit dem brückenpfeiler net so ganz verstanden  

und wie kommst du jetzt bitte von den rollstuhl-gedanken auf die raucher? muß ich das verstehen? 
ja, ich rauche, und ich stehe dazu. 
aber dann will ich mal deine theorie vom rauchen aufs biken, speziell DH/FR/Dirt antizipieren:
also, die leute haben damit angefangen, weil es cool war. fühlst du dich etwa nicht angesprochen? und heute sagen sie den leuten, sie sollten es besser lassen, das wär net gut für die gesundheit? also fühl dich einfach angesprochen und hör auf mit biken, das ist besser für dich und vor allem vieeeel besser für uns!

wolltest du mir das damit sagen? wenn ja, dann zieh bitte deine schlüsse daraus und zieh es durch, verkauf dein bike, oder laß es dir klauen, mir wurscht


----------



## Freerider1987 (25. Januar 2004)

Na da haben wir denn beweiß:

Rauchen lässt die Hirnzellen absterbe schon mal gedacht das wie Winter haben und Wildbad zu hat und ich erst seit Spätsommer Bike


----------



## liebesspieler (25. Januar 2004)

wildbad ist das ganze jahr über befahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1987 (25. Januar 2004)

Dann fahr doch wenn Schnee liegt und es minus Grade hat


----------



## Trailrider79 (25. Januar 2004)

Freerider1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Na da haben wir denn beweiß:
> 
> Rauchen lässt die Hirnzellen absterbe schon mal gedacht das wie Winter haben und Wildbad zu hat und ich erst seit Spätsommer Bike



wie sagte schon dieter nuhr: "wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal die fresse halten!"
 

und die sache mit dem rollstuhl und den rauchern hast du wohl selbst net verstanden, oder wieso klärst du uns hier nicht über die zusammenhänge auf? du bist echt der held, stellst ne these auf, und bist dann net bereit dich damit weiter auseinanderzusetzen. naja, aber ehrlich gesagt, hab ich das auch net erwartet bei solch einem hohen geisitgen niveau deinerseits


----------



## Bexder (25. Januar 2004)

jetzt gehen aber langsam die argumente aus 

is ja wie im kindergarten 

wenn ich nich irre gings hier ma um nen gestolenen Kinderanhänger 

und nich darum welches hobby wie viele hirnzellen wegfrisst 

ich denke für Freerider87 is es eh besser wenn er beim dlrg bleibt und dort mit seinen RC rennboten aufm tümpel rockt wenn er dann fertig is bzw. die batterien alle sind sich dann gemütlich zum angeln hinhockt und wenns dann auch noch zu kalt wird dann fährt er schnell mitm MTB nach hause zu mama die ihm dann nen "Trost" Brot schmiert 

gute nacht mama 


sorry


----------



## crossie (25. Januar 2004)

SUPER POPCORNTHREAD.  kommt der in die northernlights-archive? bittebittebitte? 

   selten so gelacht.... hihi.... nur geil....


----------



## tigger_s (25. Januar 2004)

Hy,
ich zitiere mal aus einem anderen Forum.

****Beprunz****


----------



## Wooly (25. Januar 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> kommt der in die northernlights-archive? bittebittebitte?



hat auf jeden Fall gute Chancen ... und Kinners vergesst nicht, eure geballte Energie auch weitehin auf geklaute Kinderanhänger zu verwenden und nicht nur auf wilde Flames, obwohl geht ja gut ab .. ;.))

P.S. Freerider poste doch bitte mal ein Bild von dir, ich will das sehen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (25. Januar 2004)

Potenzial is da.


----------



## tigger_s (25. Januar 2004)

Marcus Thiel schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Freerider poste doch bitte mal ein Bild von dir, ich will das sehen !!!



Ein Foto gibts da.....
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=859228&postcount=15

<!-- Ironiemodus on
Hoffe gehilft zu haben
-->Ironiemodus off (Muss man hier ja dazu schreiben)

Grüsse


----------



## nils (25. Januar 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> SUPER POPCORNTHREAD.  kommt der in die northernlights-archive? bittebittebitte?
> 
> selten so gelacht.... hihi.... nur geil....



Das hier könnte auch ein potentieller Archivfred sein. Ist zwar schon eine Weile her, macht aber niggs... 

...und Prost!


----------



## Freerider1987 (25. Januar 2004)

tja da biste wieder am falschen hacken

wenn der see eingefrohren ist dann kann ich ja schlecht drin schwimmen oder mit demm schif rüber


der arsch gehört leider mal in die hosre  jungs und an eurer stelle wür ich maöl die ******* vom mund wegwischen die ihr da labert


----------



## Bexder (25. Januar 2004)

ey sag ma biste legasteniker? manche wissen nämlich nix von ihrem glück

und der einzige der hier braune mundwinkel hat bist wohl eher du mein gutster


----------



## lelebebbel (25. Januar 2004)

*ichschmeissmichweg*   

geiler thread   


_*jau freerider! gibs ihnen!!!!1!!!1!11!EINSEINS1!! das sind doch alles so kriminelle POLEN!!!!1!11*_



..

ich mag das internet, denn nur da kann man sich mit so grenzdebilen unterhalten ohne die ganze zeit sabber ins gesicht zu kriegen.


----------



## Skanker (25. Januar 2004)

Freerider1987 schrieb:
			
		

> tja da biste wieder am falschen hacken
> 
> wenn der see eingefrohren ist dann kann ich ja schlecht drin schwimmen oder mit demm schif rüber
> 
> ...



schreib dich nicht ab -> lern lesen und schreiben
alpha telephon münster


----------



## Freerider1987 (25. Januar 2004)

ja lern lesen


----------



## Trailrider79 (25. Januar 2004)

Freerider1987 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn der see eingefrohren ist dann kann ich ja schlecht drin schwimmen oder mit demm schif rüber



hääähhhhhh?    was willst du uns denn damit schon wieder sagen? ich glaub du leidest echt an geistiger umnachtung  



			
				Freerider1987 schrieb:
			
		

> der arsch gehört leider mal in die hosre  jungs und an eurer stelle wür ich maöl die ******* vom mund wegwischen die ihr da labert



du gehörst echt mal in ne talkshow
 die brauchen da immer leute mit jeder menge luft im schädel  
und wenn du schon vom arsch in der hose redest, dann pack dein gesicht doch auch mal bitte ein, denn das zähl ich einfach dazu


----------



## Freerider1987 (25. Januar 2004)

Stimmt aber dafür putze ich mir in dann ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skanker (25. Januar 2004)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> du gehörst echt mal in ne talkshow



dito...  
du wirst talkgast des jahrhunderts


----------



## ThorstenS (25. Januar 2004)

Bin fast versucht zu sagen :

Auf den Anhänger pfeiff' ich, der Thread war's allemal wert ...

Viele Grüsse

ThorstenS


----------



## Thunderbird (25. Januar 2004)

@ all außer Freerider1987:

*Ihr seid fies.*

Ich habe zwar mit den Rechtschreibfehlern angefangen, aber nur weil
Freerider1987 das mit dem Polen gebracht hat und ich ihm zeigen wollte,
dass er selbst nicht gerade ein Vorzeigedeutscher ist. Das tut mir jetzt Leid.
Ich finde es nämlich sehr schäbig, sich über minderbemittelte Menschen lustig 
zu machen. Rechtschreibfehler machen wir alle.

@ Freerider1987: ignorier' das hier einfach und geh' biken.

Thb


----------



## Trailrider79 (25. Januar 2004)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ all außer Freerider1987:
> 
> *Ihr seid fies.*
> 
> ...



da stimme ich dir leider nicht zu. 
es sind ja nicht in erster linie seine rechtschreibfehler, die wir kritisieren. primär ist es seine unmögliche art, sich hier als neuling (vor allem aufs biken bezogen) aufzuführen. 
und wenn man jemanden mehrmals, ich wiederhole mehrmals, auf seinen ungesitteten umgangston hinweist und er trotzdem mit seinem asozialen verhalten hier weitermacht, dann kann man das nicht einfach so tolerieren. da hätte er sich vielleicht mal etwas früher gedanken drüber machen sollen.
wenn er schon nicht die deutsche rechtschreibung beherrscht, dann sollte er nicht versuchen, uns zu verbessern, wenn wir mal einen fehler einbauen, sowas kommt nunmal einfach ziemlich schlecht. sicher, rechtschreibfehler macht jeder, ich bin da sicherlich keine ausnahme, aber mir dann von jemanden sagen zu lassen, ich kann net schreiben, der in einem satz die hälfte der wörter falsch schreibt und dann noch nichtmal einen inhaltlichen zusammenhang zustande bringt, das kanns ja wohl auch net sein!
desweiteren hört bei mir die toleranz bei ausländerfeindlichkeit auf, definitiv, ohne wenn und aber!


----------



## liebesspieler (25. Januar 2004)

das wäre ein schönes schlusswort.


----------



## Freerider1987 (25. Januar 2004)

Kann ich was dafür das ich   Legastheniker bin!


Und wiso hat mann denn nicht noch bei der Neuen Einstellung vom Desine und so einen Rechtschreibprüfer installiert


----------



## liebesspieler (25. Januar 2004)

Freerider1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich was dafür das ich   Legastheniker bin!


nein, aber dafür, dass du so ein idiot bist.


----------



## Thunderbird (25. Januar 2004)

@ Freerider1987: /Desine/ = Design. Rechtschreibprüfung wäre wirklich nicht schlecht. 
Schreib das mal hier: Vorschläge, Feedback & Hilfe 

@ Trailrider79: Stimme dir zu, dass bei Ausländerfeindlichkeit die Toleranz aufhört. 
Was ist aber mit der Toleranz behinderten Menschen gegenüber? Freerider1987
hat ganz klar Schwierigkeiten sich zu artikulieren (kennt ihr noch den Ärzte-Song?) 
und "gesittet" mit uns zu reden, bzw. schreiben. Da gibt's doch so eine
Krankheit - Huntington! Die Leute müssen immer wüste Schimpfwörter
schreien. So ähnlich ist das in diesem Fall meiner Meinung nach.

Thb


----------



## liebesspieler (25. Januar 2004)

lol, ich glaube langsam geht das wirklich zu weit mit dem mutmaßungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bexder (25. Januar 2004)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Da gibt's doch so eine
> Krankheit - Huntington! Die Leute müssen immer wüste Schimpfwörter
> schreien. So ähnlich ist das in diesem Fall meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> Thb



ich denke du meinst Tourette Syndrom das ist die krankheit wo man unkontrollierte ticks hat aber diese leute wissen genau was mit ihnen abgeht und ich denke das ist in diesem fall nicht der fall

Merkmale der Huntington-Krankheit

Körperliche und geistige Veränderungen, die gemeinsam, nacheinander oder wechselweise auftreten können.

Zu den körperlichen Veränderungen gehören: Unruhe, ruckartige Bewegungen, Schwierig*keiten beim Sprechen und Schlucken. 
Psychische Störungen äussern sich in Persön*lichkeitsveränderungen mit beispielsweise leichter Reizbarkeit, Gleichgültigkeit, Depres*sionen, Nachlassen der geistigen Kräfte, sozia*ler Rückzug. 
In der Regel bricht die Krankheit zwischen dem 35. und 50. Lebensjahr aus.


----------



## jockel (25. Januar 2004)

Männer, Schwarzwaldbe- und -anwohner,
ich bin stolz auf Euch. Es ist erfrischend, Euch bei Eurem unermüdlichen Kampf zur Wahrung der Forumskultur zu beobachten. Und damit Ihr wißt, dass dies kein einsamer Kampf ist, eile ich hiermit herbei um Euch den Rücken zu stärken.

Mein besonderer Dank gilt zu dieser Stunde Herrn Marcus Thiel, welcher es stets versteht, zum richtigen Zeitpunkt seine gute Kinderstube und humanistische Allgemeinbildung zu vergessen und zu sagen, was zu sagen ist. Das zudem noch in einer Sprache, die der Plebs auch versteht. Man erinnere sich an seine köstlichen Beiträge im Zusammenhang mit der Einführung der aktuellen Forensoftware.
Marcus Thiel! Sollte sich Deine an anderer Stelle gemachte Ankündigung eines Hauptstadtbesuches erfüllen, so lass es mich wissen. Es sollte mich wundern, wenn nicht der ein- oder andere Kadergenosse des ESK bereit wäre, die Tafel mit Dir zu teilen (Donnerstag ist immer ein guter Tag). Und eins noch: Sollte es sich einrichten lassen, bring Deine Mühle mit, auf das man die finsteren Bergwälder Brandenburgs durchstreifen kann.


----------



## Trailrider79 (25. Januar 2004)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist aber mit der Toleranz behinderten Menschen gegenüber? Freerider1987
> hat ganz klar Schwierigkeiten sich zu artikulieren (kennt ihr noch den Ärzte-Song?)
> und "gesittet" mit uns zu reden, bzw. schreiben. Da gibt's doch so eine
> Krankheit - Huntington! Die Leute müssen immer wüste Schimpfwörter
> ...



das mit dem tourette-syndrom hat mir einer meiner vorredner ja schon vorweggenommen, das is leider was völlig anderes.
toleranz gegenüber behinderten menschen habe ich, keine sorge. jedoch gehe ich in diesem fall hier nicht von einem behinderten aus. hier denke ich hat es größtenteils etwas mit der schulbildung und nicht mit einer geistigen behinderung zu tun. wie ich darauf komme? wenn sich jemand so daneben benimmt, dann hat das eigentlich was mit erziehung zu tun. und wenn da schon was grundgütig schiefgelaufen ist, dann ist die verbindung zur legasthenie aufgrund der schulbildung nur allzu schlüssig. 
es mag sein, daß er etwas schwer von begriff ist, (das soll jetzt nicht abwertend gemeint sein) jedoch habe ich dann kein verständnis für seine teilweise unverschämte art, hier dinge von sich zu geben. ich denke, gerade wenn er eine geisitge behinderung hätte, würde er sich hier sicher sehr sorgsam bewegen und verhalten, aber dieses verhalten hier erinnert mich eher an einen 15-16-jährigen vollproleten, der anerkennung haben will und wenn er diese nicht bekommt, anfängt ausfallend zu werden.


----------



## Bexder (25. Januar 2004)

so seh ich das auch   

schluss punkt


----------



## crossie (25. Januar 2004)

*.* <---- punkt? schön wär's... das geht bestimmt noch weiter!


----------



## Wooly (25. Januar 2004)

jockel schrieb:
			
		

> Marcus Thiel! Sollte sich Deine an anderer Stelle gemachte Ankündigung eines Hauptstadtbesuches erfüllen, so lass es mich wissen. Es sollte mich wundern, wenn nicht der ein- oder andere Kadergenosse des ESK bereit wäre, die Tafel mit Dir zu teilen (Donnerstag ist immer ein guter Tag). Und eins noch: Sollte es sich einrichten lassen, bring Deine Mühle mit, auf das man die finsteren Bergwälder Brandenburgs durchstreifen kann.



Geehrter Jockel,

zutiefst geehrt fühlen sich die Northern Lights, das die Augen des Eisenschweinkaders und seiner Mitglieder noch immer wohlgesonnen auf den Northern Lights ruhen .. ich kann hiermit schon einmal ankündigen, das ich im Frühsommer ob eines Open Airs in der Waldbühne der berühmt-berüchtigten Berliner Philharmoniker Hauptstadtluft schnuppern werde und natürlich auch mein Velizoped mit mir führen werde, auf das auch ich einmal das Knirschen des markischen Sandes unter meinen Reifen verspüren kann.
Versuichen werde ich auch, eine Schar meiner Mitstreiter mitzulocken, um den Nordschwarzwald noch würdiger zu vertreten !!!

in diesem Sinne, genauer termin folgt bald, und schöne Grüße nach Berlin ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (25. Januar 2004)

und für den Rest, könnt ihr euch nocht im 7-Hill Renovier Thread weiterstreiten .. ich finde die Sache ja ganz unterhaltsam und zu schade um abzubrechen ;-))


----------



## Froschel (26. Januar 2004)

* s`war doch grad so schön......*


----------



## fez (26. Januar 2004)

Mir tut der Bursche eher leid. Selbst ein Blinder mit dem Krückstock kann erkennen dass er ein Problem hat....

Er hat an seiner Behinderung (und damit meine ich nicht die Rechtschreibschwäche !) bestimmt sein Päckchen zu tragen - "normale" Masstäbe sollte man da wohl nicht ansetzen (dies an Trailrider...).

Man kann dem Herrn ja durchaus sagen dass Fremdenfeindlichkeit hier nicht gut ankommt - aber die Form und die Äusserungen hier gehen mir zu weit. 

:-(

Gruss Frank


----------



## Cook (26. Januar 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Mir tut der Bursche eher leid. Selbst ein Blinder mit dem Krückstock kann erkennen dass er ein Problem hat....
> 
> Er hat an seiner Behinderung (und damit meine ich nicht die Rechtschreibschwäche !) bestimmt sein Päckchen zu tragen - "normale" Masstäbe sollte man da wohl nicht ansetzen (dies an Trailrider...).
> 
> ...



 

"Die schärfsten Kritiker der Elche waren früher selber welche."


----------



## Trailrider79 (26. Januar 2004)

werde mich an dieser stelle aus der "diskussion" zurückziehen, ich denke es wurde alles gesagt, vielleicht manchmal ein wenig zu hart, insofern kann ich fez aussage auch nachvollziehen. 
und jetzt haben wir uns alle wieder lieb und lassen freerider1987 in zukunft seine äußerungen durchgehen, solange es nichts mit fremdenfeindlichkeit zu tun hat, denn da hört bei mir der spaß echt auf und dann kann ich ziemlich ungemütlich werden, deshalb auch die harten worte meinerseits.

schöne woche und trinkt am mittwoch ein  für mich mit


----------



## Cook (26. Januar 2004)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> werde mich an dieser stelle aus der "diskussion" zurückziehen, ich denke es wurde alles gesagt, vielleicht manchmal ein wenig zu hart, insofern kann ich fez aussage auch nachvollziehen.
> und jetzt haben wir uns alle wieder lieb und lassen freerider1987 in zukunft seine äußerungen durchgehen, solange es nichts mit fremdenfeindlichkeit zu tun hat, denn da hört bei mir der spaß echt auf und dann kann ich ziemlich ungemütlich werden, deshalb auch die harten worte meinerseits.
> 
> schöne woche und trinkt am mittwoch ein  für mich mit



Auch hierfür ein


----------



## Freerider1987 (26. Januar 2004)

:daume


----------



## ThorstenS (3. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute,

wollte nur mal zum Besten geben, dass der Anhänger wieder da ist (Puuh, das Geheul zuhause hat ein Ende ...).   
Wohlgemerkt nur der Anhänger ist wieder da !

Die Herren in Grün (Los Bullos) haben das Ding in Rüppurr herrenlos rumstehen sehen und eingesackt ! 

Da war wohl jemand scharf wie Harry auf das supergrüne Esso-Pininfarina-MTB. Ich lach' mich tot. Seelig sind die geistig Armen !  

Macht's gut und eine sturz- und klaufreie Woche !!!

Greeting from the danger zone (Rüppur mein' ich halt ...)

ThorstenS


----------



## lelebebbel (3. Februar 2004)

da haste echt glück gehabt... nicht zu fassen, was für idioten rumlaufen...

da kratzt unsereins nichtzuletzt aus diebstahl-angst die aufkleber vom rad, damits nicht gleich als "teuer" erkannt wird - und nun sowas. alles umsonst. die würden auch n altes käsebrot klauen, wenn man "fahrrad" draufschreiben würde.


----------

